# Dubai Scam Warning!!!



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Please be aware of the travel scammers in Dubai. Normally their "representatives" are found in / around the shopping malls, sitting in fancy stalls where they will tell if you answer their question, you will win a gift (I was asked to tell the names of 3 Arabian countries ending in "N"), they will even help you answering the question by giving you clear hints!!

Next they will congratulate you on answering the question and winning a "surprise" gift. They will have your contact details written on a piece of paper and will invite you to join their "party" tomorrow where you will receive your "free" gift. There are also their reps in the shopping malls who will collect from you your contact details and will say they will contact you if you win in the "lucky draw" tonight!

And then you will start receiving calls from their company the next day seeking your confirmation to attend.

When you go to their well decorated office the next day, one of their rep will have a meeting with you for at least more than one and a half hours! Doing nothing but wasting your time and forcing you to buy one of their travel packages (staying for 36 nights or so in five star hotels around the world during coming five years on "discounted" rates etc.). You will find it a bit difficult to get rid of them once you join them.

To my understanding, they are fraud. Never ever give them any money, your financial details - simply avoid their reps in the shopping malls etc.

Has anyone else experienced the same??

Let's contribute in sharing information about the scams here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a reminder that naming and shaming is not allowed in this forum so no names please.


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just a reminder that naming and shaming is not allowed in this forum so no names please.


I didn't name anyone in my thread! Please read it again. That's a general awareness message to alert other members of the forum and not to "name or shame" anyone!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

asimjan1 said:


> I didn't name anyone in my thread! Please read it again. That's a general awareness message to alert other members of the forum and not to "name or shame" anyone!!


Did I say that you did?  Please read my post again.

You area asking others to share their scams so my post was a friendly reminder to everyone that wants to contribute to your thread to not name and shame. No need to get all defensive.


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Did I say that you did?  Please read my post again.
> 
> You area asking others to share their scams so my post was a friendly reminder to everyone that wants to contribute to your thread to not name and shame. No need to get all defensive.


Thanks for clarification!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There was a newspaper piece on them some time back.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup they suckered me in a few years back. Kept me locked in a room watching their terrible promotional hotel video! I mentioned several times that the resolution was terrible and they should get a dvd player that upscales. They couldn't crack me and I left with a few cups of coffee in my stomach and a "gift" of 2-3 free nights at one of their hotels in Egypt. Never went.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I was unfortunate enough to give out my details a few years ago. Of course I didn't have time to go for the presentation so they hounded me to within an inch of my life asking me to come in for the presentation. Eventually, I saved the number as stalker hotel and stopped picking up. They left me alone after a week of no pick ups. Had no idea it was a scam!


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I was unfortunate enough to give out my details a few years ago. Of course I didn't have time to go for the presentation so they hounded me to within an inch of my life asking me to come in for the presentation. Eventually, I saved the number as stalker hotel and stopped picking up. They left me alone after a week of no pick ups. Had no idea it was a scam!


Thanks for sharing your experience! btw, the invitation slip which they gave me (which I signed without thinking that time!!) says that you have no object if the company calls you or your family on your given contact numbers in future!


----------



## asimjan1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Yup they suckered me in a few years back. Kept me locked in a room watching their terrible promotional hotel video! I mentioned several times that the resolution was terrible and they should get a dvd player that upscales. They couldn't crack me and I left with a few cups of coffee in my stomach and a "gift" of 2-3 free nights at one of their hotels in Egypt. Never went.


Thanks for sharing!


----------

